# Good Day Bunny Hunting



## BeagleHunter&Fishermen (Feb 12, 2012)

Had a good day bunny hunting today. Was able to take my 7 year old son and the 8 year old Beagle just keeps getting better. 


Question for other Beaglers - What do yo use on your dogs ears when they get tore up after a hunt?


----------



## tsb3 (Dec 31, 2013)

It's great that you and your son had some quality time out there bunny hunting!


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

BeagleHunter&Fishermen said:


> Question for other Beaglers - What do yo use on your dogs ears when they get tore up after a hunt?


Actual tears or scratched and gouged.


----------



## BeagleHunter&Fishermen (Feb 12, 2012)

Jumpshootin' said:


> Actual tears or scratched and gouged.


Scratched and gouged, typical beagle ears after a good bunny hunt. Except this time they are bothering him more than usual. 

Can tell the age is catching up to him, he's sore today. Sucks watching your hunting buddy age.


----------



## BeagleHunter&Fishermen (Feb 12, 2012)

tsb3 said:


> It's great that you and your son had some quality time out there bunny hunting!


Yep reminds me of going out with my dad, hopefully he keeps coming and begins hunting and one day will be taking his kid(s).


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

For scratches and such I'll clean with an antiseptic then apply bag balm.


----------



## Hunters Edge (May 15, 2009)

It was a good day for us as well. We could have used a good dog though.

What was posted with antiseptic and bag balm is good advise. I use to use that but triple antibiotic is cheap and is easier to keep on hand and just keep adding it on each day to clear it up or heal quicker it seemed to me. Dollartree has it for a dollar a tube, do not use any Neosporin or any additives. Check with vet some are deadly for dogs.

You can not underestimate the importance of conditioning. This is not a substitute, but as the dog gets older Esther C 500mg before and after the hunt helps keep the dog from muscle spasms. The important thing to remember even if he is acting strong or young keep the hunting maybe on a watch 4 hours or less depending on how he responds the next day.


----------

